# Hey hello Archery Talk



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Simon. Have fun here.


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## six (Jan 7, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## yeroc (Jan 11, 2007)

glad to have you onboard


----------



## fishmannyj (Mar 6, 2008)

*Welcome*

Gald to share the passion with ya! Welcome to the site! These guys are great!:wink:


----------



## SPRAT (May 14, 2007)

Well Thank You all for the welcome

This site has a lot of great information, I was visiting alot and veiwing the finger shooting section when i had picked up my old split limb high country for a bit of fun and oddly enough, now returning to shooting my 59# recurve what I learned from the discipline of barebow comp shooting has helped me in shooting my beloved traditional gear

So thanks again Kind Regards Simon


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome from So. Dak.


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

...greetings and welcome from SW Ohio. The land of the Shawnee Indians.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

SPRAT said:


> Hi, just saying hello and letting you know im grateful to have a great site to visit and become a part of. My interest in archery has been part of my life for many years and my wish is that it remain so for the rest of my days ....
> 
> It's great to be here
> 
> Take Good Care..ty simon


Welcome 
At my age i know what you mean.:wink:


----------

